# hör mal wer da hämmert...



## crossie (12. Februar 2004)

...wir bauen uns ein bergabfahrrad. ohne stützräder, und ohne gepäckträger.

(ich find das ne tolle idee, teilweise ausm leichtbauforum abgeguckt, also so nen thread wo man stück für stück den aufbau sieht...)

im moment ist noch nix da, sollte aber bald 
lenker hab ich schon - azonic double wall auf 650mm gekürzt.

seid gespannt.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Sherman (12. Februar 2004)

Imho ist 650mm für DH net optimal, das Bemängeln auch viele beim Vector DH. 680 - 700 find ich gut. Aber da sind die Geschmäclker ja verschieden... ich sag mir nur immer, kürzer kann man immer machen, aber dran is schlecht.

Aber den Rahmen hast schon, oder? PIIIC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (12. Februar 2004)

Sherman schrieb:
			
		

> Imho ist 650mm für DH net optimal, das Bemängeln auch viele beim Vector DH. 680 - 700 find ich gut. Aber da sind die Geschmäclker ja verschieden... ich sag mir nur immer, kürzer kann man immer machen, aber dran is schlecht.
> 
> Aber den Rahmen hast schon, oder? PIIIC


ich kam gut mit der breite zurecht, fahr ja auch am dirtbike 540mm... und selbst der ist mir noch zu breit... 

rahmen gibts vorerst ne sneak....


----------



## Sherman (12. Februar 2004)

Sieht sehr nach weiß (Vanilla ?) aus. In einem anderen Thread war ne Anspielung auf die Farbe, ich dacht schon an rosa oder kawagrün ... ^^


----------



## fez (12. Februar 2004)

[SCHLECHTWTZ] nicht die Länge zählt - sondern die Dicke  Harharhar[/SCHLECHTWITZ]


----------



## Wooly (12. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> [SCHLECHTWTZ] nicht die Länge zählt - sondern die Dicke  Harharhar[/SCHLECHTWITZ]



Klar klar .. die Familienväter .. Crossi, wenn die Wildsau fertig ist gibt es aber kein Entrinnen was den nächsten Sommer angeht, das ist dir schon klar


----------



## crossie (5. März 2004)

...und weiter gehts. 





theCleg DH (vorne 200er, hinten 190er Scheibe)





98er SRAM 9.0er Schaltwerk (hat jemand noch nen passenden shifter??)





Azonic Lenker (650mm breit) und Point vorbau





SunRace Ritzelpaket in 11-34er abstufung...


cheers
crossie


----------



## ykcor (5. März 2004)

eeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy... 
papi... die wolltest du doch mir schenken... 




















   nee im ernst. scheint richtig fein zu werden 
jez kriegsch aber au meine gustel... 


mfG


----------



## liebesspieler (5. März 2004)

mieß man, ganz mieß - lenker muss immer answer sein, dieses goldene is die ultimativ stylische komponente an jedem bergabfahrrad. mit dem rest kann man ganz gut leben   .


----------



## crossie (5. März 2004)

naja eigentlich wirds ja ein lowbudget bergabfahrrad... 

und den lenker hatte ich noch, bin den 1.5 jahre problemlos gefahrn, also fahr ich ihn weiter ....

wasn das eigentlich für ein zuckersüßer scheissdreck in deinem avatar, liebesspieler?


----------



## liebesspieler (5. März 2004)

na das ist der pu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (8. März 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> naja eigentlich wirds ja ein lowbudget bergabfahrrad...
> 
> und den lenker hatte ich noch, bin den 1.5 jahre problemlos gefahrn, also fahr ich ihn weiter ....
> 
> wasn das eigentlich für ein zuckersüßer scheissdreck in deinem avatar, liebesspieler?



muahhh den lenker würd ich nicht mal anfassen ohne angst zu haben    ne bau den echt net dran. das war der einzigste lenker der bei mir ohne ankündigung gebrochen ist. alle anderen sind nur verbogen. da würd ich die finger weglassen... nimm nen pro taper. das is der geilste.....


----------



## crossie (12. März 2004)

"ohne ankündigung"....  schreien die lenker immer vorher bei dir, bevor sie brechen? 



" AAAAACHTUNG ICH BRECHE IN 10 SEKUNDEN! "

*knack*

hihi....
nene, der bleibt erstmal dran, is n azonic double wall, und der hat gefälligst zu halten wenn ich den fahr. so.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Gero (12. März 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> "ohne ankündigung"....  schreien die lenker immer vorher bei dir, bevor sie brechen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar, machen die das bei dir nie oder was?! wo kaufst du denn dein zeug  
wie gesagt, ich hatte genau den gleichen und ich würd den nicht fahren.... aber bitte, mach nur... ich hätt noch nen protaper rumfliegen glaub ich.....


----------



## crossie (13. April 2004)

damit hier mal wieder was passiert.... 
zusammenbaun kann ich leider immer noch nicht, da die hülsen für den vanilla RC dämpfer noch nich da sind....









cheers
crossie


----------



## crossie (21. April 2004)

ganz tot ist das hier ja nich..... 

baaaaaaald fertsch.
cheers
crossie


----------



## liebesspieler (21. April 2004)

wtf is das für ne gabel? ne 151er boxxer? die willst du aber nicht wirklich in die sau reinmachen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (21. April 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> wtf is das für ne gabel? ne 151er boxxer? die willst du aber nicht wirklich in die sau reinmachen, oder?



wieso nich? gibt doch genügend leute die die sau mit 125mm oder 150mm vorne fahren?

und wenns geld da is träum ich ja immer noch von ner sherman breakout plus. 

aber für den anfang solls reichen.


----------



## fez (21. April 2004)

klasse aus die Gabel - mal was anderes in diesem weiss ! 

Und schnell genug waren bzw. sind die entspechenden Könner auch mit ner 151....


Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (21. April 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> wieso nich? gibt doch genügend leute die die sau mit 125mm oder 150mm vorne fahren?



Laß dich von dem Geld*******r nicht beeindrucken ...   ... und wenn du fertig bist, zeig ich dir nen Trick, wie man mit der Merkurbahn shuttlen kann, und dann jagen wir die Preiswert-Berabräder mal so richtig    







P.S. ich weiß, die Sattelstütze ist zu hoch ....


----------



## crossie (21. April 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wenn du fertig bist, zeig ich dir nen Trick, wie man mit der Merkurbahn shuttlen kann,...



 äh, wie das denn? mich haben die da immer nich mitnehmen wollen.... 

schniekes radl... die grimeca-anlage wär nich so mein ding, aber der rest is doch ganz ok zum touren/freeriden.....

cheers
crossie


----------



## liebesspieler (21. April 2004)

meld dich mal im icq bei mir maddin

p.s.: ihr low-budget-biker kotzt mich an


----------



## Wooly (21. April 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> äh, wie das denn? mich haben die da immer nich mitnehmen wollen....



Hähähähäh isse Drigg ... zeig ich dir dann mal


----------



## fez (21. April 2004)

warum haste die Gabel als "zu verkaufen" bei 
Dir unten drin stehen ? kommt sie jetzt doch nich in die Sau ?


----------



## crossie (21. April 2004)

nope. hab jetz (bald) was anderes 

will jemand ne 151er boxxer? und nen satz doublewide felgen?? 

cheers
crossie

p.s.: er_shiver_t vor meinem bike......


----------



## fez (21. April 2004)

àlte per icq, nu ?


----------



## crossie (21. April 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> àlte per icq, nu ?



ná ? âczéntmißbràuch? 

jo. und "alt" is die ja nu wirklich nich....

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. April 2004)

meinte "alte"


----------



## Wooly (21. April 2004)

also ich weiß nicht ... für ne Sau finde ich die Boxxer ja auf jeden Fall geeigneter ... mit ner Shiver wird das Teil doch gleich wieder so ein Megaklotz ... oder meinen der Herr eine SC ?


----------



## crossie (21. April 2004)

naja megaklotz.... soll ja eigentlich auch was fürs grobe sein. und dafür ist die alte boxxer einfach nich sooooo toll. rahmen is schon recht wuchtig.

cheers
crossie (muss jetz arbeiten) fück.


----------



## fez (21. April 2004)

es gibt drei Dinge die ein Mann einmal in seinem Leben gemacht haben sollte:

- ein Kind gezeugt 
- einen Baum gepflanzt
- sich eine Shiver DC ans Bike geschraubt haben


----------



## liebesspieler (21. April 2004)

ohne jetzt groß werbung für meine gabel machen, davon kann man bei dem preis wohl wirklich nicht reden, aber ich denke, dass eine shiver schon fürn crossi die bessere wahl wäre (!)
aldiweil einfach ich mir bei maddins biker-mentalität nicht vorstellen kann, dass er groß hm machen will, und so klobig ist ne shiver echt net.
beim frank war das vielleicht bissi was anderes


----------



## Wooly (21. April 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich denke, dass eine shiver schon fürn crossi die bessere wahl wäre (!)



ich weiß nicht, kaputt macht er sie ja eh, und dakommt er mit der Boxxer billiger weg   ....

... neee Spaßerken, wahrscheinlich habt ihr recht, ich finde halt Bikes mit Shiver, Monster & Co halt sehr eingeschränkt, denke ab 150mm vorne ist eh eher der fahrer das limitierende Element    ... aber das mit den Höhenmetern ist natürlich ein echtes Argument ...

... is auch egal, ich zeig dir den Trick trotzdem, dafür darf ich dann auch mal fahren


----------



## fez (21. April 2004)

Shiver ist bestimmt die bessere Wahl für die Sau


----------



## crossie (22. April 2004)

tadaaaaaaa


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. April 2004)

Ist der Gecko-Sarong aus Indonesien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (22. April 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Gecko-Sarong aus Indonesien?


fast - malaysia.


----------



## Gero (22. April 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> tadaaaaaaa



grrrr.... neid. hätt ja manchmal auch wieder lust auf nen fully, ach wasn quatsch, brauch ich ja nun echt nicht....


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. April 2004)

so'n sarong werd ich mir dann auch zulegen wenn ich da unten bin. nen kumpel meinte, das praktischste kleidungsstück was es gibt, handtuch, bekleidung und schlafsack in einem;-)


----------



## crossie (22. April 2004)

so. testweise mal reingebaut. aus langeweile. schaut garnich ma soo schlecht aus....






und zum thema sarong und multifunktion : kann ich nur bestätigen. geht sogar als taschentuch  :igitt:


----------



## Gero (22. April 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> so. testweise mal reingebaut. aus langeweile. schaut garnich ma soo schlecht aus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mensch alter! es ist so geiles wetter und du hockst daheim und dir is langweilig?!   ich versuch zu arbeiten und hock auf kohlen.... ICH WILL RAUS UND HÜPFEN GEHEN!!!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. April 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> mensch alter! es ist so geiles wetter und du hockst daheim und dir is langweilig .... QUOTE]
> 
> Hab ich auch gerade gedacht ...
> 
> Und das der Kerl mind. 25 Forken da rumstehen hat, wollen wir garnicht erst erwähnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (22. April 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> mensch alter! es ist so geiles wetter und du hockst daheim und dir is langweilig?!   ich versuch zu arbeiten und hock auf kohlen.... ICH WILL RAUS UND HÜPFEN GEHEN!!!!



will ich ja auhc. nur hab ich grad kein fahrbares radl....
gimp is erstmal am ar*ch und wildsau noch nich komplett aufgebaut.

und schwarzspecht: übertreib ma nich, 25 sinds nich  im moment ziemlich genau 5...

cheers
crossie


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. April 2004)

wieso is dein gimp erstmal am arsch?


----------



## crossie (22. April 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso is dein gimp erstmal am arsch?



hinterradnabe hat sich nu komplett verabschiedet, brauch ich erstmal ne neue. und wenn dann halt gleich ne singlespeed disc nabe... alles andere wäre blödsinn in dem ding.   

was ich natürlich machen könnte... hab noch ne alte XT im keller liegen.... einfach ma umspeichen... aber

i bin halt a faule sau  
zumindest was einspeichen angeht


----------



## Gero (22. April 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> i bin halt a faule sau
> zumindest was einspeichen angeht



was überweisungen angeht auch


----------



## crossie (22. April 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> was überweisungen angeht auch


öh nee, is gestern morgen raus?!? (oder war's vorgestern?)


----------



## Gero (22. April 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> öh nee, is gestern morgen raus?!? (oder war's vorgestern?)


aha, dann hab ich nix gesagt, war jedenfalls heut morgen noch nicht da...
dann danke mal und bis nächstes we... bis dahin hast deine schüssel ja hoffentlich wieder am laufen, oder?



> -> faule sau geh umspeichen...


----------



## crossie (27. April 2004)

update. (ich will endlich vorbau und laufräder, dann kann ich das teil auch endlich mal komplett posten hihi)

cheers
crossie


----------



## liebesspieler (27. April 2004)

joa doch, da kannsch net meckern


----------



## Wooly (28. April 2004)

jupp sieht nicht schlecht aus ... aber ich pflanze doch erstmal nen Baum und bekomm nen Sohn ...   

-offtopic-  habe gerade gesehen, das Fusion Whiplash gibt es jatzt auch in mattschwarz und mit Rohloffausfallenden ... braucht jemand zufällig ne Großmutter ??


----------



## fez (28. April 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> -offtopic-  habe gerade gesehen, das Fusion Whiplash gibt es jatzt auch in mattschwarz und mit Rohloffausfallenden


  

Das wäre tatsächlich eine Sünde wert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (28. April 2004)

ich seh den fez noch lange nicht mit bighit in portes du soleil *pfeif* *dumdidumdidum*


----------



## liebesspieler (28. April 2004)

bis dahin fährt er sicher dieses honda dh bike


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (29. April 2004)

wenn die boxxer gleich weiterverkaufst, mein freund, kriegen wir ärger!dazu hab ichs sie dir nicht gegeben,ja?


----------



## crossie (29. April 2004)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die boxxer gleich weiterverkaufst, mein freund, kriegen wir ärger!dazu hab ichs sie dir nicht gegeben,ja?



ui...ärger. 

am besten wir klären das mal (wenns überhaupt was zu klären gibt) eye-to-eye, und nicht im forum. 

und gegeben ist n schöner ausdruck - "verkauft" würd's besser treffen.

nix für ungut.
cheers
crossie


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (29. April 2004)

dir gehts ja wohl zu gut!
verkauft is noch gar nix da noch kein geld da is,und du kannst nix weiter verkaufen was dir noch garnicht gehört,mann-gehts noch.so gehst du kit nem freundschaftpreis um?klasse
meld dich wenn du wieder in baden bist!!


----------



## crossie (29. April 2004)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:
			
		

> dir gehts ja wohl zu gut!
> verkauft is noch gar nix da noch kein geld da is,und du kannst nix weiter verkaufen was dir noch garnicht gehört,mann-gehts noch.so gehst du kit nem freundschaftpreis um?klasse
> meld dich wenn du wieder in baden bist!!




dazu sag ich an dieser stelle nichts, ich hab dir ne PM geschrieben. und denk dran, das hier ist nen öffentliches forum, persönliche reibereien oder streitigkeiten kannst du mit mir PERSÖNLICH ausmachen.


----------



## crossie (3. Mai 2004)

bastel- update


----------



## crossie (4. Mai 2004)

so, bremsen sind jetzt auch dran, schaltung bin ich grade dabei...

weisser oder schwarzer laufradsatz ?!?!


----------



## Gero (4. Mai 2004)

joaaa, schaut chick aus. vor allem der soll bruch lenker gefällt mir    

sach mal, hast mir mal ein paar andere news zu pfingsten? ich wart da noch auf ein paar nachrichten von dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (4. Mai 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> joaaa, schaut chick aus. vor allem der soll bruch lenker gefällt mir
> 
> sach mal, hast mir mal ein paar andere news zu pfingsten? ich wart da noch auf ein paar nachrichten von dir...



HAPPY BIRTHDAY NACHTRÄGLICH, MANN !!!  

alter sack..... 

jo wegen pfingsten telefonier ich heut noch ma rum, und schreib dir dann ne mail...


----------



## Gero (4. Mai 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NACHTRÄGLICH, MANN !!!
> 
> alter sack.....
> 
> jo wegen pfingsten telefonier ich heut noch ma rum, und schreib dir dann ne mail...




ah ups, danke,  jetzt hab ich dir grad ne pm geschickt, aber passt schon, meld dich dann eben!


----------



## crossie (2. Juni 2004)

updaaaaate 





neue decals, laufradsatz ist inzwishcne auch schon da, singletracks in 26" 

kurbeln hab ich auhc hier liegen, kefü auch. (truvativ holzfeller in gold, und boxguide II)

dumm nur dass die sau inkl allen restlichen teilen bei meinen eltern liegt, sonst könnt ich schon fahrn. so frühestens montag nen komplettes bild vom rad.
kette hab ich mir auch noch besorgt...

SHIMANOFREIES FAHRVERGNÜGEN !!!


----------



## liebesspieler (2. Juni 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> neue decals



ey du bist doch ein poser, alter !
okay, was willst du für die goldenen holzfeller?


----------



## Triple F (2. Juni 2004)

IMHO sahen die weißen Decals fast besser aus (am besten mit weißen Oury´s).
Aber ich lass mich gerne von Gesamt-Projekt überzeugen...


----------



## spezi light (3. Juni 2004)

*sabber*  
goldene Holzfeller wie hast den des gemacht?
Lack wird doch sehr schnell wieder unten sein oder?
MfG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (3. Juni 2004)

Crossi gib es zu, du willst doch nur vorm Brenners rumcruisen und die Kiste dann nem Russenpappa für "Nur" 8500 Euro für seine 12 jährige Tochter verkaufen ...


----------



## liebesspieler (3. Juni 2004)

hahaha


----------



## crossie (3. Juni 2004)

wheelerfriend schrieb:
			
		

> *sabber*
> goldene Holzfeller wie hast den des gemacht?
> Lack wird doch sehr schnell wieder unten sein oder?
> MfG Alex



öh lack??? die gibts so zu kaufen... bzw gabs so zu kaufen...

und das mit den 8500 EUR und der zwölfjährigen ...ähm... äääh  meinste die is echt soviel wert???


----------



## liebesspieler (3. Juni 2004)

w-a-s  w-i-l-l-s-t  d-u  f-ü-r  d-i-e  k-u-r-b-e-l-n?


----------



## crossie (3. Juni 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> w-a-s  w-i-l-l-s-t  d-u  f-ü-r  d-i-e  k-u-r-b-e-l-n?


habsch was verpasst? irgendwo geschrieben dass ich die _v-e-r-k-a-u-f-e-n_ will ???  

die sind so wunderbar, die behalt ich


----------



## liebesspieler (3. Juni 2004)

komm schon, jeder ist käuflich, ist nur ne frage des preises 
bekommst meinen neuen holzfeller in mirror und ich erlass dir deine 70


----------



## crossie (3. Juni 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> komm schon, jeder ist käuflich, ist nur ne frage des preises
> bekommst meinen neuen holzfeller in mirror und ich erlass dir deine 70


verdammt    

mhmmmm muss ma schaun, noch sinds nicht meine. liegen halt nur hier rum...ma schaun, prinzipiell wär ich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## liebesspieler (3. Juni 2004)

reden wir hier über ne gebrauchte kurbel?


----------



## crossie (4. Juni 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> reden wir hier über ne gebrauchte kurbel?


richtig


----------



## crossie (9. Juni 2004)

endlich fertig 



















20.2 kilo

reifen kommen noch andere drauf, sattel auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (9. Juni 2004)

anderer sattel? hätte noch nen sdg hier rumliegen


----------



## crossie (9. Juni 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> anderer sattel? hätte noch nen sdg hier rumliegen



in rot?

quanta costa?


----------



## liebesspieler (9. Juni 2004)

H-o-t !


----------



## spezi light (10. Juni 2004)

*sabber*
*lechz*
*probefahrnwill*

Alex

PS: Du hast ne wichtige PM!


----------



## fez (10. Juni 2004)

sehr,sehr schön !


----------



## Trailrider79 (10. Juni 2004)

der rote is leider schon wech, diesen hier hab ich noch anzubieten. beim preis wird man sich sicher einig


----------

